
FeedBurner Finally Doesn’t Suck - joshuacc
http://thinkvitamin.com/business/analytics/feedburner-finally-doesnt-suck/
======
barrkel
The primary advantage of FeedBurner, for me, is the fact that it's an
indirection between the RSS feed and the site. It meant that I could start
with a blogspot blog, move it to a different domain, and ultimately transition
to a different blogging stack, all the while not breaking subscribers.

The analytics were secondary. Google Analytics, while not specifically
tailored for RSS feed usage models, still give a good picture of usage.

~~~
slouch
Also, the management of email subscriptions on top of RSS has been extremely
valuable to me.

------
petercooper
I've been using FeedBurner for years and am "sorta" locked in and the main
value for me has been the value _others_ place in the subscriber counts. No
matter how many pageviews I can demonstrate I get, the (inaccurate) subscriber
count given by the official FeedBurner widget is a massive driver for my ad
sales (which is odd, since the ads go on the site, not in the feed).

------
mjfern
My biggest issue with Feedburner is that the feed count seems erratic (and
often inaccurate). After I post a new article to my blog, the Feedburner count
sometimes jumps dramatically, and then within about 24 hours drops by 50% or
more.

------
ghurlman
Looks better, but significantly less configuration functionality. Also, still
no way to remove the ads in my feed that I've long since had turned off.

------
wardrox
When did it suck?

